# Catching snappers Willy style



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Pretty simple.
Hop on lawn mower and start cutting. When you get near the fence for the goat pen start watching the smashed down grass trail. When you get to the end of the flattened grass you should see your snapper. CAREFULLY pick it up by the tail and drop it into a barrel with some water and let it start to purge.
Clean-Cook-Eat-Enjoy.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Drained a beaver pond the other day and came across one twice the size of my boot. I snapped a picture and walked on. SO Farmer Willy just how do you purge them and how do you cook them?


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I purge them by letting it sit in a barrel of clean water---change it until it stays clean water.
Clean the turtle (that could be an entire topic by itself)
Some like to parboil, bread and fry. I'm on a diet now, so it will be soup for this one. Lots of turtle soup recipies on the net.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Willy we got to see a post of how to clean a snapper. I'm intrigued.


----------

